# mullet?



## jt (Mar 15, 2009)

anywhere in the fwb or shalimar area gettin any good numbers of mullet in the bayous?


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Have you checked gap creek? Seem to be pretty thick over there... thick in mullet and thick in fwc alike.. :bpts


----------

